# AEP Crappie?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have fished AEP about a dozen times and usually twice a year me and a bunch of my buddies will head down with kayaks, small canoes, and float tubes and hit up the ponds for 3 days. We usually bass fish the majority of the time but like to catch fish towards the end of the day that we can take back to the campsite and fry up tp eat. That has always been Bluegill. Now I have heard there are Crappie in some of the ponds down there and would love to bring some of those back to the campsite, but just not sure how prevelant the Crappie are in the ponds at AEP. Are they in very select ponds or in quite a few and I never knew about it? Any information is much appreciated.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I only know about two lakes that hold crappie. In one lake, I've caught some big ones on jig and pig and senkos, and in the other a massive crappie was caught on a crank bait. I only bass fish at AEP, so its not like I've really been trying to catch them elsewhere. I would guess that there are limited numbers of crappie in a limited number of lakes, so its probably best to stick with gills!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I kind of figured they might be scattered in a few ponds. Stick to gills we will! Unless I decide to throw on a crappie rig when bass are not hitting, which is not often, but you never know down there!

Matt


----------

